# Surprise jumping, mouthing and licking issues



## Becka.lorna (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey

So Claude is now 11 months and i thought we had the jumping sorted, well we have on strangers outside the house and most people coming in to the house but randomly when we are out walking he gets excited and i get jumped on and those claws are a killer :crying! If kids squeal or scream etc. they have had it Claude is going to play (never ends well) so i need some advice on how to stop that as i have no idea especially when it can be pretty random and you dont have time to react!

Also my husband has unfortunately become allergic to Claude specifically his syliva, so when he wants to play he mouths alot (and then fake yawns around your arm or leg!) and licks you. He knows the word no and doesnt do it with me but i have never really played with him like that. How can we stop him from doing this, apart from repeatedly saying no, no, no??

Any advice is welcome  thanks!


----------

